# kde vs openbox vs lxde (RISOLTO)

## alessandro95

salve , io in questo momento uso kde , sono andato sul sito hiprank ed ho visto che al primo posto c'è openbox , poi lxde ,poi kde , su internet non ho trovato nulla che giustificasse il fatto che openbox fosse al primo posto , voi potete dirmi qualcosa a riquardo? da cosa si possono distinguere i desktop lxde , openbox e kde? differenze?

grazie mille a tutti

----------

## ago

Non c'è nessun primo posto  :Very Happy: 

Kde, Gnome, Xfce sono detti Desktop environment. Roba come openbox, fluxbox, blackbox, rox e altri sono semplicemente detti Windows Manager

Il risultato finale è di avere un computer più leggero e scattante con openbox e/o altri ma perché è estremamente minimale, tutto qui

----------

## alessandro95

minimale nel senso che non è completo come può essere un kde?

----------

## ago

esatto...è abbastanza "scarno". Cmq ci dovrebbero essere delle distribuzioni live direttamente con qualche Wm installato...googla un po e se vuoi provalo da live

----------

## alessandro95

ok grazie mille   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## ago

Cmq in generale discussioni non attinenti strettamente a gentoo possono andare nell'altra sezione  :Smile: 

Ricorda per la prossima volta  :Smile: 

----------

## alessandro95

ok  :Very Happy: 

----------

